# So word on the street? "Rumormill"



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Lago's off Nike. A few other people are as well. Buying in line product at their "outlet" stores at a 70 to 90% mark down has been the norm. Heard some rumblings from people inside the industry as well.


----------



## lonestarrider (Jan 17, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Lago's off Nike. A few other people are as well. Buying in line product at their "outlet" stores at a 70 to 90% mark down has been the norm. Heard some rumblings from people inside the industry as well.


Further confirmation. Rep force is gone too.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The fact they didn't do a booth at SIA and did a private suite in Denver was a big sign. If it was Vegas I could understand but Denver just sucks too much to do that.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

I give adidas 2 more years...


----------



## lonestarrider (Jan 17, 2010)

BFBF said:


> I give adidas 2 more years...


LOL! My friends and I said Adidas was next!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

BFBF said:


> I give adidas 2 more years...


2 years would be about right that's when the riders contracts end. The boots are absolutely fucking horrible. WORST FUCKING DESIGNED BOOT I've seen in almost 20 years.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*goddamn i love 3 stripes*

yea but it has three stripes bro!


----------



## zenboarder (Mar 5, 2009)

Say it isn't so  I might have to stock up on Nike boots if that is the case. Haven't ever found something that fits and feels quite as nice as the Zoom Kaiju's.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

No Shit!!!


----------



## JonSnow (Jul 24, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Lago's off Nike. A few other people are as well. Buying in line product at their "outlet" stores at a 70 to 90% mark down has been the norm. Heard some rumblings from people inside the industry as well.


Where can you find Nike gear at 70-90% off? I've never seen their snowboarding gear for sale at the Nike outlets around me (New England).


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

JonSnow said:


> Where can you find Nike gear at 70-90% off? I've never seen their snowboarding gear for sale at the Nike outlets around me (New England).


I've seen them at the Park City and Silverthorne Outlets at that discount. I can remember being able to buy the in line Zoom Forces for 50 bucks the first year they came out and when the all hit getting them for 25 bucks. 

Fuck Nike.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The boots are absolutely fucking horrible. WORST FUCKING DESIGNED BOOT I've seen in almost 20 years.


they look like the football boots i wore when i was 8.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I've seen them at the Park City and Silverthorne Outlets at that discount. I can remember being able to buy the in line Zoom Forces for 50 bucks the first year they came out and when the all hit getting them for 25 bucks.
> 
> Fuck Nike.



I was at silverthorne nike last week while in Vail/Breck for a wedding and was looking for some steals.
Nothing..


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

BFBF said:


> I was at silverthorne nike last week while in Vail/Breck for a wedding and was looking for some steals.
> Nothing..


Best friend works there, boots are sitting in the back not to be put out till Loveland/Basin open. Have to milk what little summer we have left.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Best friend works there, boots are sitting in the back not to be put out till Loveland/Basin open. Have to milk what little summer we have left.


What summer? We've had a summer this year? I must have missed it.

Not really complaining about that as I hate hot weather. Could've done with a little less rain, but hey, it is what it is. Haven't had to worry about fire this year!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Had to do some searching around and talk to a few more people but I think it's safe to say Nike is pulling the plug. Nike Might Not Be Snowboarding Again -


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

I dont care about Nike. They were never involved with skateboarding or snowboarding when they were coming up. Suddenly they come in to an established market others developed and using the same sort of factory/mass production they have going for their shoes.. throw in a few bucks made from basketball and Tiger Woods and there you go... skate shoes and snowboard boots for the masses at affordable prices. 

So now they're out? Maybe now they can concentrate on their new Kanye West pro model prototype. I hope they're out of skateboarding too.

Who cares. Nobody called em in in the first place.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

What's hilarious is Skateboarding has accepted them. Snowboarding has kicked them out twice. Snowboarding> Skateboarding.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I heard in a last ditch attempt Lebron is gonna wear snowboard boots this season on the court.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

My info says Nike snowboarding will be no more for 2016. That includes outerwear from my ears.

Lago is a different situation all together though. I dont think his leaving Nike was soley because they're cutting tues with snow. That probably played a factor but from the situatiob I've been told it was likely mutual.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Question:
How else is a company supposed to get into snowboarding other than what Nike did and buy their way in? A huge company like Nike isn't gonna wait 5 or 10+ years until the 5% of "core" boarders accept them. They wanna see a profit return, thats the way it is. They aren't getting into snowboarding to make people happy, otherwise their shoes would cost $15 and come with a stash of weed in each boot.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

The more choices and money pumped into snowboarding the better for us. It's amazing times in snowboarding right now for gear, tech, apparel. I remember what it was like 20 years ago and it sucked gear wise in comparison to today. One reason for the incredible progression in our sport has been the money and technology. It's always fun to hate on kooks and brands we don't like, but at the end of the day it's good to have companies investing and competing.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What's hilarious is Skateboarding has accepted them. Snowboarding has kicked them out twice. Snowboarding> Skateboarding.


hahaha yea
Skate dudes gotta eat.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

tonicusa said:


> The more choices and money pumped into snowboarding the better for us. It's amazing times in snowboarding right now for gear, tech, apparel. I remember what it was like 20 years ago and it sucked gear wise in comparison to today. One reason for the incredible progression in our sport has been the money and technology. It's always fun to hate on kooks and brands we don't like, but at the end of the day it's good to have companies investing and competing.


I think this is the exact point. I do love seeing insanely large money accounts go away to make room for innovative smaller brands. But at the same time Nike was in all reality a snowboard BOOT company which has seen little innovation or new brands. I mean how long did it take them to put out a Boa boot despite that being what the masses asked for, even if core riders still preferred lace boots like they were making. 

Sad to see snowboarding taking a big hit, good to see a company that big take a hit for smaller companies, sad it happened in the boot market which has almost no real players on the small end but relies almost purely on Thirty Two and Burton. And who knows if Vans will actually produce a line next year.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

OU812 said:


> Question:
> How else is a company supposed to get into snowboarding other than what Nike did and buy their way in? A huge company like Nike isn't gonna wait 5 or 10+ years until the 5% of "core" boarders accept them. They wanna see a profit return, thats the way it is. They aren't getting into snowboarding to make people happy, otherwise their shoes would cost $15 and come with a stash of weed in each boot.


For me it wasnt really ever that they "bought" their way in. It was that they had all the resources and capability to crush the boot game. They didnt. They half assed it. I dont care what anyone else will tell you, their boots were mediocre at best. It was the reason I was so pumped initially for the Adidas launch. if I remember it right they used to own Salomon back in the day and they make some of the best boots on the market. I had hopes. They are also blowing it.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Weird. Nike boots seem hugely popular, and trending up. All the shop kids around here have been hyping them. Not saying they're good (never tried them) but I see people buying them, or at least it seems like it.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

OU812 said:


> Question:
> How else is a company supposed to get into snowboarding other than what Nike did and buy their way in? A huge company like Nike isn't gonna wait 5 or 10+ years until the 5% of "core" boarders accept them. They wanna see a profit return, thats the way it is. They aren't getting into snowboarding to make people happy, otherwise their shoes would cost $15 and come with a stash of weed in each boot.


That's the thing. Big corporations are not looking to "get into snowboarding", they're looking for a profit. Smaller companies require profit margin x to get by, big corporations require profit margin XXX... that's why smaller companies can afford to be "proudly made in the US", or have the crazy color schemes of 32 boots, wait 5-10 yrs to get accepted like Burton, and have the weed branding like Vans (which may be the closest you can legally get to a stash of weed)....

In the end Nike didn't put money into snowboarding, their big money was put into their existing factories and some marketting and pro deals here and there to turn a profit.

Doesn't mean they should not be "allowed" in... just means that they have to capture their target market to succeed and be accepted... and apparently their strategy (which works in other sports), didn't quite succeed here. 

It's no big deal though. They can take it, they have other/better ways of turning their desired profits. And just like the world can live without another Kardashian reality show, snowboarders and snowboarding can live without Nike.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have never found nike all that innovating any any footwear. They were at one point, and I think they treat their sponsored athletes feet well but at then end of the day I own no Nike shoes. I do however love their basketball shorts and shirts


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Nike made the shittiest boots till adidas came along. Oh but they fit my feet. Oh but they're so comfy. Oh they aren't warm, break down, and always smell bad. Why? Because they're pure and utter shit. That's coming from a guy that's had to fit people for boots for a living. 

There's buying in the right way and then there's buying in the wrong way. Nike did it right except they forgot that snowboarding success hinges on winning a marathon not a sprint. 2008 they launched the boots at SIA which means they're now 5 years deep in the game and if they hadn't of done Never, Not and Jed's In Full along with sponsoring Halldor and a few others they wouldn't have even had the success they had. So yeah 5 years in is what it took them to get that 5% to accept them and even then it seems to not have worked. If they had just said fuck it lets sell it direct and through our outlets because people will buy it regardless it would have worked. 

Now who wants to talk what Nike did to innovate? I'm really curious? Was it 30 LED's on the side of a boot? Was it that awesome velcro strap at the top? I know it was the DK's double tongue! That's it. Or maybe it was that plastic release piece over the instep that always broke! Nike was about as innovative as a retard with a type writer.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys, appreciate it. I tried on the Lunarendors last year at a Nike store. They fit well but seem a bit fragile. Nice looking in the store but would probably get chewed up on the hill. Dunno just my impression. They did fit nicely though. My Deeluxe boots feel more durable and can take a hit.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

cav0011 said:


> I have never found nike all that innovating any any footwear. They were at one point, and I think they treat their sponsored athletes feet well but at then end of the day I own no Nike shoes. I do however love their basketball shorts and shirts


Their boots did not. Now I am also a runner and they have done some great stuff in the last 3 years. Lunar Foam, Flyknit, and their re-entry into the trail market. Lunar is by far the best cushion/response compromise material I've ever run in, Flyknit provides the best fit I've ever had, and the Wildhorse and Kiger are really very good trail shoes. For clithing Salomob generally beats them out, but Nike definitely has my favorite 5in dual short.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What's hilarious is Skateboarding has accepted them. Snowboarding has kicked them out twice. Snowboarding> Skateboarding.


I would not say skateboarding accepted them. More like they just showed up and started throwing money at every pro and am skater until the kids coming up thought they were legit. 

But yeah glad to see them get out of snowboarding.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Yep, Nike Australia even made it official in the land down under!!!!!

Nike Snowboarding is Shutting Down — CONFIRMED (AUS/NZ) | Boardworld Forums | Boardworld | Snowboarding, Skateboarding, Surfing, Store, Forums

Fuck Nike!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Duplicate Post!!!!! 

Please Delete!!!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Duplicate Post!!!!!
> 
> Please Delete!!!!!


NEVER! We will now quote and mock you!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> NEVER! We will now quote and mock you!


Awww shit!!!!! :blush:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> Knowing how to delete is core.


Should I change my user name to Nike Kuma?????


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Knowing how to delete is core.


deleted.....

Nike Kuma eh...


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> Nike Kuma eh...


Yeah, I could be like that old buddy that used to be part of the gang, but left to make it in the big smoke!!!!!

Only to return, make amends, fit in like an old boot (so to speak), throw some cash around, make a couple of porn movies, shag everyone's wives and girlfriends, then bail like I did before!!!!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm just here for the gang bang.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm just here for the gang bang.


I take that as you wantin to be on the Team then!!!!!


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Just bought three pairs of Nike Kaiju in my size. They will be hard to find in a few months.


----------



## TwinStick (Jan 26, 2015)

BurtonAvenger said:


> 2 years would be about right that's when the riders contracts end. The boots are absolutely fucking horrible. WORST FUCKING DESIGNED BOOT I've seen in almost 20 years.


That's crazy. I absolutely love my 2014/2015 Blauvelt's. Most comfortable boot I've worn in over 20 years. Try learning to ride in 1992 Airwalk's.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

THREAD REVIVAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



TwinStick said:


> That's crazy. I absolutely love my 2014/2015 Blauvelt's. Most comfortable boot I've worn in over 20 years. Try learning to ride in 1992 Airwalk's.


If you came from your Airwalks to the Adidas I get it. But they are by far the worst shaped boot I've put my foot into. The first boot in ten years that I felt shin bite standing in the shop. And probably the giantest toebox known to man. With cardboard flex. And a shitty liner. Terrible tongue dive...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Let me know when Reebok enters the game.

Or Sketchers.

Some Tevo snowboard boots would be so dope.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm waiting for crocs to enter the game.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

doc martens
now they would be sturdy boots


----------



## tpduke112 (Jul 26, 2015)

Man, I like my Kajiu's. I understand the Nike hate, but my Kajiu's are the exception haha.


----------



## TwinStick (Jan 26, 2015)

Yeah, well the Blauvelts just happen to work great for me.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

f00bar said:


> I'm waiting for crocs to enter the game.


No sweat. The 32 Lashed already has that sole.


----------



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

Any model in particular?

If they have big toe boxes I might have to pick up a pair


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

TwinStick said:


> That's crazy. I absolutely love my 2014/2015 Blauvelt's. Most comfortable boot I've worn in over 20 years. Try learning to ride in 1992 Airwalk's.


Halfpipes or Freestyles? I had one of those.


----------

